# Custom 1569/2 RainShadow and Custom 1625 Outcast Drum Rods



## SNUFFY (Mar 23, 2004)

Both rods were purchased from Hatteras Outfitters and built by Wayne Fowlkes. Both are built 12ft 6" and 29" to the center of the reel foot. 

1.The RainShadow is wrapped Cobalt Blue on Cobalt blue with silver caps and purple inlays with gunsmoke Alconite guides. Asking $250.

2. The Outcast rod color is teal to purple. It is wrapped wine on wine with gold caps and inlays with Alconite guides. Asking $300.

Both rods are located in Smithfield, NC. Possible delivery to OBX in late April or early May. Please contact [email protected] for pic's or 919 631 9557 cell. Original invoices are available for both.

Thanks,
SNUFFY


----------



## SNUFFY (Mar 23, 2004)

Both rods are sold. Thanks P & S.
Snuffy


----------

